# New 75 gallon mbuna tank



## Jeffmbunakeeper (Apr 25, 2019)

Hey yall, im new here. Figured this would be a good time to show off my new 75 gallon setup so far. Thanks for looking any comments are welcomed. Sand and fishless cycle is tomorrow!


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Just a thought: That setup will be a massive PIA to have to take apart to retrieve a dead fish or something at the bottom in one of the little caves they will create. I have learned to go a little simpler on the rock formation, maybe 3 separate "towers" so you may only have to take apart one at a time.


----------



## Jeffmbunakeeper (Apr 25, 2019)

Your right for sure ironspider. Thanks for your input probably gonna let the tank sit how it is. Would kept it a little simpler but its gonna be in my living room hoping in the future to change the stones for better maneuverability. The stones you see i got for free from my neighbors leftover landscaping.


----------



## Jeffmbunakeeper (Apr 25, 2019)

Ok update lol... Did make it more simple.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

While I agree with ironspider about problems netting a dead fish and even more important is netting a sick fish...separate stacks are good. The first arrangement was better for mbuna...second stack does not go high enough.

I also like to avoid touching the glass with the stones...main problem is scraping algae off the glass where the stones touch. Secondary problem is stones can scratch the glass.


----------



## Jeffmbunakeeper (Apr 25, 2019)

Ok i see not much rock touching glass now update.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

More rock for mbuna...lots of small 2" caves.


----------

